# 1920-2014 Trade Rags For Your Viewing Pleasure



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

I found it interesting to peruse a few of these oldies. Some have trade material pricing lists so you can see how much the Federal Reserve has inflated our fiat money system. Another interesting point was how many of the brand names are still in use today, even from the very early ads. 

Fun to browse when you have some time to kill. Ad sample below from a 1924 edition, showing wire nuts "trade mark" being introduced, seems like that branding didn't make the test of time, but we still call them by that title. If you spend some time you can find ads from when EMT (thread-less conduit) was introduced. Lots of trade history trivia.

EC & M 1920-2014


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Proof, it says you must twist the wires first. Haha here we go..............


Really cool link. I just book marked it. Lots of reading material.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Found this in one of the magazines I downloaded.

The safest safety switch. "Safe to fuse blindfolded". Plus good info on asbestos products also available.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Is that an arc flash headband, made of asbestos? johns Manville style...


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Very cool stuff thanks!!!


----------



## Superman (Mar 19, 2019)

Great stuff. 
thank you.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

MotoGP1199 said:


> *Proof, it says you must twist the wires first. Haha * here we go..............
> 
> 
> Really cool link. I just book marked it. Lots of reading material.


Exactly!  A couple of ET members fussed at me last year because I posted on a thread saying that I always twist the wires first.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Quickservice said:


> Exactly!  A couple of ET members fussed at me last year because I posted on a thread that I always twist the wires first.


they fussed at me too


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

GREAT!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

In 1952 they're bragging "50 Years"


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Back from the days when they were made in *D*etroit, First metal enclosed disconnect with a D stamped on the lid. Designed for automotive production plants.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Here is another Detroit manufactured product. Originator of the Vacu-Break contact style. Later sold off to Gould / ITE / Siemens. At one time their busway and bus-plugs were the most popular out there. Still made in the same style today.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

CMP said:


> Here is another Detroit manufactured product. Originator of the Vacu-Break contact style. Later sold off to Gould / ITE / Siemens. At one time their busway and bus-plugs were the most popular out there. Still made in the same style today.
> 
> View attachment 162623
> 
> ...


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks cmp cool stuff. Uh oh down the pre-twist rabbit hole we go again.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

I should probably go on record here that I'm in the non-pretwist tribe. I believe pre twisters are an evil cabal bent on destruction of the civilized world. The drama is palpable & on full display here on ET.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

CA C-10 said:


> I should probably go on record here that I'm in the non-pretwist tribe. I believe pre twisters are an evil cabal bent on destruction of the civilized world. The drama is palpable & on full display here on ET.


Of course! We allow all opinions for consideration, no matter how wrong they are.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Smh, Joe's in his evil lair plotting.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Would it be a compromise if you twisted some and left some untwisted? That way everyone could be partially correct?


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

A twist detente! Nice.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Maybe Chubby Checker should be consulted!


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

maybe "SAM COOKE" .TWISTING THE NIGHT AWAY!😁😁😁😁


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

CMP said:


> Here is another Detroit manufactured product. Originator of the Vacu-Break contact style. Later sold off to Gould / ITE / Siemens. At one time their busway and bus-plugs were the most popular out there. Still made in the same style today.
> 
> View attachment 162623
> 
> ...


Bulldog was sold to the I-T-E Circuit Breaker Co. which later became I-T-E Imperial Corp, when they merged with Imperial Brass, Gould Inc, bought them in 1976, sold to Siemens in the mid 1980's, only I-T-E division they kept was Shawmut fuses.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

CA C-10 said:


> I should probably go on record here that I'm in the non-pretwist tribe. I believe pre twisters are an evil cabal bent on destruction of the civilized world. The drama is palpable & on full display here on ET.


I see. 
I pre-twist, during-twist, and after-twist. When I have it all said and done, I apply copious amounts of tape. 
Haters gonna hate.


----------

